# OC now gpu wont display certain videos



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

I OCd my hd5770 through ATI overdrive. PC got strange screen sort of artifact. So i reset pc and all was fine, returned it to factory settings and now certain videos cant be displayed, the GPU will stop responding and potentionally cause a BSOD.

Is this OC related? because i have also been having lots of Mother board problems since updating the BIOS due to a cursor issue 

thinking of attempting to get both mobo and gpu replaced,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
OEM(Prebuilt) Brand name & Model Number
Custom build-Brand & Model Number of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Hdd_GPU-PSU


----------



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

Mobo - EX58-UD3R rev1.6 gigabyte
intel i7 920 @ 2.67
6gig ram patriot 1600mhz 
western digital 1tb sataII 32m hd
AITO - 850 psu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you need to get rid of that psu quick sharp.

This makes no sense to me. You have a good system, a good cpu and a good gpu but you have a below par power supply.

The AITO wont be able to cope with the overclock and I gaurantee you if you test its max capability it will be no where near 850w.


----------



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive been told to pick up a Corsair CMPSU-650HX 650W or Cooler Master GX 750W Silent Power Supply - RS750-ACAAE3

Anyone have any experience with either or can recomend a better psu i can pick up for 150$ or less?


----------



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

also wanted to note that im hoping to add another 5770 (if it fits not sure it does)


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I would suggest getting a higher end card like a 5850 or 5870 rather than another gpu, The performance gains is minimal compared to the cost.

The corsair or seasonic are great choices, if you plan on upgrading get a 750w for future headroom


----------



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

shotgn said:


> I would suggest getting a higher end card like a 5850 or 5870 rather than another gpu, The performance gains is minimal compared to the cost.
> 
> The corsair or seasonic are great choices, if you plan on upgrading get a 750w for future headroom


Two 5770's have been shown to perform better than a single 5850 and equal to a 5870, whilst costing 50-100 dollars?? less.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5770-review-test/14 - proof


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I did see that one...however it does come close to perform almost on par with each other. Well that is your choice. If you do crossfire 2 5770 i would go with a 850w psu. 
Keep in mind the additional heat added to the case with the extra card


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no need in two cards at all. You will get a max of 20% gain for about 50-70% more power usage which is absolutley pointless.

Corsair and seasonic are the best power supplies. I would recommend a 750w for your card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The biggest benefits in using two GPU's are increased power usage and heat.


----------

